# Total number of U.S. skyscrapers



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

Towers of 150 meters in height (over 492 feet) are generally regarded as skyscrapers. For purposes of this list, I've included monuments and other free-standing towers that are 150 meters or higher. (Planned towers are not included.) According to the most recent statistics available, there are currently a total of 639 such structures in the United States. 
Here is a list of all U.S. cities that contain structures that meet or exceed that height, with the number of structures in each city: 

New York, 214
Chicago, 106
Houston, 31
Miami, 26
Los Angeles, 24
San Francisco, 21
Dallas, 19
Boston, 18
Atlanta, 16
Seattle, 15
Philadelphia, 14
Las Vegas, 11
Minneapolis, 10
Pittsburgh, 9
Detroit, 8
Denver, 6
Jersey City, 6
Columbus, 5
Charlotte, 4
Cleveland, 4
New Orleans, 4
St Louis, 4
Sunny Isles Beach (FL), 4
Tampa, 4
Tulsa, 4
Baltimore, 3
Fort Worth, 3
Hartford, 3
Indianapolis, 3
Kansas City (MO), 3
Miami Beach, 3
Portland (OR), 3
San Diego, 3
Austin, 2
Cincinnati, 2
Jacksonville, 2
Louisville, 2
Milwaukee, 2
San Antonio, 2
Sandy Springs (GA), 2
Albany, 1
Atlantic City, 1
Buffalo, 1
Cape Canaveral, 1
Des Moines, 1
Hallandale Beach (FL), 1
Little Rock, 1
Mobile, 1
Nashville, 1
Oklahoma City, 1
Omaha, 1
Raleigh, 1
Virginia Beach, 1
Washington (DC), 1

Major U.S. cities without a skyscraper include: Phoenix, San Jose, Oakland, Memphis, El Paso, Tucson, Sacramento, Long Beach, Honolulu, St Paul, and Orlando. 

Here are the numbers by U.S. state:

New York, 216
Illinois, 106
Texas, 57
California, 48
Florida, 41
Pennsylvania, 23
Georgia, 18
Massachusettes, 18
Washington, 15
Nevada, 11
Ohio, 11
Minnesota, 10
Michigan, 8
Missouri, 7
New Jersey, 7
Colorado, 6
North Carolina, 5
Oklahoma, 5
Lousiana, 4
Connecticut, 3
Indiana, 3
Maryland, 3
Oregon, 3
Kentucky, 2
Wisconsin, 2
Alabama, 1
Arkansas, 1
District of Columbia, 1
Iowa, 1
Nebraska, 1
Tennessee, 1
Virginia, 1

States without a structure of 150m or higher: Alaska, Arizona, Delaware, Hawaii, Idaho, Kansas, Maine, Mississippi, Montana, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Utah, Vermont, West Virginia, and Wyoming.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

urbanjim said:


> States without a *structure* of 150m or higher: Alaska, Arizona, Delaware, Hawaii, Idaho, Kansas, Maine, Mississippi, Montana, New Hampshire, New Mexico, _North Dakota_, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Utah, Vermont, West Virginia, and Wyoming.


You mean a *building* of 150m or higher....

_North Dakota_, actually have the highest structure: KVLY-TV mast, of 628.8 m (2,063 ft)

I think all states have at least one tv mast, chimney, bridge pillar, electricity pylon, or something over 150m.


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, thank you, I meant "building". I was including enclosed spaces only.

I suppose my purpose of this thread was to show that the size of a city doesn't necessarily dictate how tall its buildings are. As shown by the list, some of the largest American cities don't have a single skycraper. Yet there are relatively small cities such as Mobile and Little Rock that do.


----------



## Fei Jie (Aug 14, 2008)

What is the number for Hong Kong alone...?


----------



## backupcoolm4n (Nov 4, 2008)

Fei Jie said:


> What is the number for Hong Kong alone...?


lets just say far less than NYC


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

It would be interesting to make the same calculations for other cities in the world.


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

backupcoolm4n said:


> lets just say far less than NYC


Actually HK's total is more than NYC if HK's multi-tower residential complexes have their towers counted separately (as IMO they should) rather than as one single tower simply because they share the same podium. I think if 80%+ of their height is separate they should definitely be counted individually.


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

HK has 231 buildings that are 150m or higher, which beats NYC. I'd call it the tallest skyline in the world at present.
And for the record (because I KNOW someone will ask), Tokyo has 88 skycrapers, which is fewer than Chicago.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

urbanjim said:


> HK has 231 buildings that are 150m or higher, which beats NYC. I'd call it the tallest skyline in the world at present.
> And for the record (because I KNOW someone will ask), Tokyo has 88 skycrapers, which is fewer than Chicago.


Top several cities of the world:

_Highrises_: (+75m)

1. Hong Kong - *7,649*
2. New York - *5,758*
3. Tokyo - *2,687*
4. Chicago - *1,096*
5. Shanghai - *979* - (but we know emporis data is a lot of crap from somme cities, it have +4000)
6. Dubai - *425*
------------------------------------------------

_Skyscrapers_: (+150)

1. Hong Kong - *231* 
2. New York - *214*
3. Chicago - *106*
4. Tokio - *88 *
5. Shanghai - *64*
6. Dubai - *57 *
------------------------------------------------

_Middtalls_: (+225m)

1. New York - *27*
2. Shanghai - *21*
3. Hong Kong - *20*
4. Dubai - *18*
5. Chicago - *16*
6. Tokyo - *7*
------------------------------------------------

_Supertalls_: (+300m)

1. Hong Kong - *6*
2. Chicago - *5*
2. Dubai - *5*
4. New York - *4*
5. Shanghai - *3*

:cheers:


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Same top, for top 6 US cities:

_Highrises_: (+75m)

1. New York - 5,758
2. Chicago - 1,096
3. Los Angeles - 480
4. San Francisco - 411
5. Houston - 338
6. Miami - 285
------------------------------------------------

_Skyscrapers_: (+150)

1. New York - 214
2. Chicago - 106
3. Houston - 31
4. Miami - 26
5. Los Angeles - 24
6. San Francisco - 21

------------------------------------------------

_Middtalls_: (+225m)

1. New York - 27
2. Chicago - 16
3. Houston - 7
4. Los Angeles - 4
5. Miami - 3
6. San Francisco - 2
------------------------------------------------

_Supertalls_: (+300m)

1. Chicago - 5
2. New York - 4
3. Houston - 2
4. Los Angeles - 1

:cheers:


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

^ Doesn't HK have seven supertalls now? (ICC, IFC2, Central Plaza, Bank of China, The Center, Nina, One Island East):
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=7


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Langur said:


> ^ Doesn't HK have seven supertalls now? (ICC, IFC2, Central Plaza, Bank of China, The Center, Nina, One Island East):
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=7


I counted only finished supertalls, ICC is not finished.

I also left out: Burj Dubai, Trump Chicago, and others unfinished.


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

^ I think topped-out towers can safely be included. However I would understand a reluctance to include towers at an early stage of construction.


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

And although Sao Paulo has an _amazing_ skyline that seems to go on forever, it's actually lacking in skyscrapers. There are just 13 buildings of 150m or higher, and none reaching "midtall" status (225m.) 
However, the city makes up for this with an abundance of highrises. There are at least 165 buildings which are 75m or taller.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

urbanjim said:


> And although Sao Paulo has an _amazing_ skyline that seems to go on forever, it's actually lacking in skyscrapers. There are just 13 buildings of 150m or higher, and none reaching "midtall" status (225m.)
> However, the city makes up for this with an abundance of highrises. There are at least 165 buildings which are 75m or taller.


actually only 8 (Emporis also put in the list: app, uc, canceled towers, and Tv towers)

1. Mirante do Vale 170.0 m - built 1960 
2. Edifício Itália 165.0 m - built 1965 
3. Resedá [Parque Cidade Jardim] 158 m - built 2008 
4. Begônias [Parque Cidade Jardim] 158 m - built 2008 
5. Jabuticabeiras [Parque Cidade Jardim] 158 m - built 2008 
6. Magnólias [Parque Cidade Jardim] 158 m - built 2008 
7. CENU Torre Norte 157.9 m - built 1999
8. Edifício Altino Arantes 150.0 m - built 1947 

Parque Cidade Jardim, have another 3 buildings of 158m under construction. :cheers:



Langur said:


> ^ I think topped-out towers can safely be included. However I would understand a reluctance to include towers at an early stage of construction.


The Ryugyong Hotel (330m) in Pyongyang, North Korea, has been topped-out for 16 years... The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) only consider completed buildings, and so do I.


----------

